# Slight hay belly on foal?



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

make sure you are on a good worming program. Could you post a picture to show the belly?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Since it's going into the winter, I would rather a horse have some extra fat on them going in, then scrambling to get them to gain weight.

If it's just slight, I wouldn't worry about it. Your foal is 5 months and will most likely burn it off running around and being goofy in the pasture.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

is he weaned already?? What is his deworming scheadule like?? What does he get to eat BESIDES hay ??

don't you love those stages of growth they go thur


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it. Most foals have a belly at that age, just make sure he is on a good de-worming regiment. With the cold weather he is going to keep that belly for a few months, probably well into his first and second year of growing. 
The only time I would be concerned with weight is with heavy breeds. Those foals you usually have to keep on the lighter side.

Do you have photos?


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes he is weaned already. I just wormed him with a strongid paste about 2 weeks ago and plan on worming again at the 4 week mark. It seemed like he got the hay belly shortly after I had him gelded. 
I will try and get some pictures of him this afternoon before we are supposed to get the snow.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Ahhh.. My nemisis! The hay belly!*

Due to the fact that I show heavily with my stock, haybelly was my biggest frustration, especially in the weanling classes! When I first started showing, I noticed mine was the only one to have haybelly, while everyone elses were dang near perfect! Thus, my quest to study and research why began!:wink:

Looking at your weanling, and any other horse as a matter, grains work on the "top line" of the build, while hay/grass works on the "bottom line" of the horses build.

When you feed a grass mix, this is what gives the haybelly apearance. It is not anything to worry about when it comes to their health. It is asthetic only.

Now, speaking appearance only, this is what has worked for me and many others in the show world of weanlings. Depending on your budget will determine how far you want to go with "fitting" baby. Weanlings especially up to the 6 month age, will for the most part have this haybelly appearance as their bodies are coming together. How much you want to reduce it is up to you.

One thing I had to do starting out, was reducing the amount of hay/grass I was giving. I was even on a free feed plan which I had to cut out. Switching my filler product was the next thing. I moved completely away from any grass/hay mix. The grass was countering everything I was working against. I feed alf-alfa and generally a 2nd cutting. When it comes to show season, I trim it down to 1 flake a day. During the winter when they need to keep warm, I will go 2-3 a day.

I use a complete feed grain. Now there are tons of great brands out there that have lots of needed (and then some) nutriants. Which is going to be based on where you live with availability. Here is where I get a lot of shocked looks, but there is so much into whats going on as to why I feed the amount I do. I feed a regulated amount of 6lbs a day. I have also added alf-alfa pellets to the daily diet to help suppliment the amount of protiens and other nutriants I want to make sure they get.

I hope this helps some, and if this is a big enough issue with you, that maybe it can start you in the right direction. There are many other things a person can do to improve the appearance, but thats a whole other post! LOL! Remember that if your weanling gets a good amount of exercise, you will need to account for the amount of calories burned daily and adjust feeding accordingly.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

If you're not showing, don't worry about it. You can have your vet check fecals for worms, to make sure your deworming is working (or you can buy the kit from smart pak). Otherwise, he's fine.

The healthiest diet is grass hay or mixed grass hay. Babies don't need a lot of grain, and really IMO shouldn't have a lot of grain. Feed a ration balancer like Triple Crown's 30% supplement at the recommended level (1-2 lbs a day) and the rest free choice grass, with maybe some plain whole oats thrown in as a "goody" in his feed. If he becomes too fat you can think about cutting back on his hay, but really, that would be the last thing I'd do ;-). Be sure he has plenty of turn out time with friends, so he can work those young bones and muscles, and burn off some of that hay.

Horses' guts are designed to process hay; they are not designed to process large amounts of grain products or legumes. Enjoy this awkward stage; it can be fun for you both .


----------



## gallopando (Dec 3, 2008)

I noticed that too on my colt after I gelded him, I think it is natural. I would also rather that he has a bit of fat on him before the coldest months, and it is easier for him to grow when he has a bit of extra fat.

Being healthy is more important then being thin.


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for the replies. I just want him to be healthy and can deal if he is going through an akward stage. I am posting some pictures so let me know if there is something I should be concerned about. I am finding that the mountain horses seem to be very easy keepers! These were taken right after his first snow storm!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont know what your plans are for him.. But as far as health, make sure you kep up on your wormings, and that you keep a good healthy diet for him.. Other then that, he looks fine (nothing sticks out as far as serious worries). He does have quite a haybelly, but nothing I would be too concerned about, unless doing serious shows.

See how he turns out as he starts going into his yearling phase. There are still going to be some radical changes he will make through this point in his life!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Studies have shown that hay belly is often caused from low quality forage and/or inadaqute forage digestion ... 

what is the rest of his diet??


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. He is getting a grass/alf mix hay- morning and evening. We feed the large bales and I would say he gets about 1/3 slab of hay both morning and evening. It is hard to find hay that doesn't contain any alfalfa in it due to where we live. Then I am feeding Buckeye growth- only about 1 pound morning and 1 pound night. The bag says to feed a lot more, but the mountain horses are easy keepers that I don't want to over do it and cause problems.
Any suggestions or changes?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

go to Buckeye Gro N Win only feed 1lb a day


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

Peggysue-
That is what I was feeding and just switched him off as the buckeye rep told me I should switch to the growth so that he doesn't eat only a pelleted grain- hmmmm....not sure what to do as I have almost a full bag of the growth.....do a 50/50 mix and cut back you think?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

what the hell does the form of feed have to do with it ..?? Man some of the stuff Reps tell people BLOWS me away ... does that rep realize that the growth is made in both a pellet and a textured feed... DUH ... growths MIN amount is 2 1/2 lbs ...

I put my yearling on Gro N Win and he is PERFECTLY fine as a three year old... reps are that reps they ahve no clue on nutrition besides what the company tells them ... Gro N Win can be fed to weanlings on up... and if you email they will send you a really detailed feeding chart... I am betting that he is lacking in amino acids at that small of amount ... so you need to increase his amount or feed him something that can be feed at the amounts you want to feed


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

Peggysue-
Thanks. I will switch him back to the grow n win. I really like the buckeye products. I feel a bit stupid for listening to the rep- but oh well live and learn. I am also wondering if he chunked up a bit from the gelding? Any other people experience this? Also he is only with a 18 year old mare that tends not to move around as much as she used to.....wondering if that has something to do with it. Maybe when his mom comes back he will get to running more.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

could have "chunked" up from a decrease in movement but the "belly" is normally from undigested forage or worms ...


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to have the vet out to do a follow up on his gelding and some shots so I will just have a test done on his poo so that I know for sure and can rule out worms. Then at least I will be able to know it is his diet and get going on that.


----------

